# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  BIO - Ts400 (test blend)

## TT_Tweeker

What is your alls take on Bio TS 400? I have never ran blends!
Contains test deco 200mg
Test isocaporate 30 mg
Test Phenylproprionte 40mg
Test Propionate 30mg
Test Cyp 50 mg
Test Enanthate 50m

----------


## MuscleInk

Painful as hell to inject and dosing is harder to pin down because of varied concentrations of ester length. I've run Sust250 and t400 (super test). I won't run them again. They offer no advantages over test-c or test-e in my opinion, especially if you run e or c in a stack.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

MuscleInk...

Thanks for quick response! Man I live this lab bro!!! I figured I would give this blend a shot. No pun intended. Lol
I will let u know how it treats me.

----------


## MuscleInk

> MuscleInk...
> 
> Thanks for quick response! Man I live this lab bro!!! I figured I would give this blend a shot. No pun intended. Lol
> I will let u know how it treats me.


Well, the pain isn't unbearable but certainly the worst among all gear I've tried (haven't run suspensions yet and I expect those to be painful.....may be using suspensions for pre-show this year.

Sust250 was easier on me than t400 but I was using 2400mg per week so I'm sure the volume of gear at that concentration was a major factor.

Some guys suggest diluting the t400 to help with PIP. I found that smaller injections (e.g. .5ml) administered in several doses was a smoother result and the PIP was much milder. You may want to try either method and see if that helps.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I find when I mix deca or tren into my test shots it makes the pip almost non existant in high dosed gear that would otherwise cripple me...so if your running either of them maybe try that...

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Hey MuscleInk...

Man I decided to start that super test last night...I only did a cc/ml but zero pip bro!!! 
Also, I'm running some dbol from this ugl that is 40mg per tab! BEAST MODE!!!

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Last thing...I hope to throw in some anavar or whinny before some to cut the added fat! I have never been into the AAS stuff but I figured I had reached that "plateau" and needed something to push me over the hump. So far so good!

----------


## AaronJM1984

Just picked up two bottles of that same test 400, waiting alittle while to use, keep us updated on it!

----------


## AaronJM1984

How are you dosing? I was thinking about .75cc twice a week, figure 600mg a week sounds good.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Actually I'm not doing a lot. I decided 1ml every 5 days. I was told that is the perfect dose of this stuff! I was running prop at 100mg eod. So we will see. I'm in tune with my body so it will let me know if I need to step it up:-)
I will keep u updated

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Actually I'm not doing a lot. I decided 1ml every 5 days. I was told that is the perfect dose of this stuff! I was running prop at 100mg eod. So we will see. I'm in tune with my body so it will let me know if I need to step it up:-)
> I will keep u updated


Yeah, the guy I bought this stuff from recommended 1ml every 5th day as well. Dose ends up being almost the same anyway, about 2400mg a month.

----------


## redz

Every 5 days will yield fairl in-stable blood levels with those short esters in there.

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Every 5 days will yield fairl in-stable blood levels with those short esters in there.


True, but maybe not enough to cause any additional sides. I'd say go for it and see how it goes, he can always switch it up to half the dose twice a week, like I said the monthly dosage is the same.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

What's up fellas? Guys I have ZERO pip from this gear! I told my source that and he said that is surprising. Don't know if I have built up a tolerance to the different solvents or what have you. What is your alls thoughts?

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Oh I forgot to ask something...

With all the various esters contained in this "super test"...what are your alls views on front loading? Is it useful or not???

----------

